# Fyodor Serafimovich Druzhinin (1932 - 2007)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Violist (Viola), member of the Beethoven quartet, composer, who worked closely with Shostakovich (who dedicated his last work: Sonata for Viola and Piano Op.147 (1975) to him), Weinberg & Schnittke.

Sonata for Viola solo






F.Druzhinin "Sinfonia a due" for Two Violas Yuri Tkanov, Mikhail Kovalkov






Seven Spiritual Choir (1989 - 2002)






Vocal cycle of childrens' songs 'Diamond'


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano Op.147 (1975)


----------

